# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  lỗi bàn phím, khắc phục sao giờ?

## quangcao3a

máy tính của mình sau khi cài lại win tự dưng chạy được vài buổi thỉ sảy ra lỗi sau. 
cứ ấn vào số 1 thì tự động tắt máy
ấn vào 3 chữ: q, a, z trên bất cứ dao diện nào (word, firefox..) đều liền lúc xuất hiện 4 tới 5 chứ linh tinh.
mình hiện tại vẫn chưa khắc phục được lỗi này và cũng chưa tiến hành cài win lại. vậy cho hỏi tại sao lại thế
mong được mọi ngưòi giải đáp:1eye

----------


## Minhpham.vcu

thúy có cách nho nhỏ này nhưng không chắc lắm; bạn gỡ bàn phím ra và úp bàn phím xuống đập nhẹ nhẹ để bụi rớt ra, vệ sinh bàn phím ấy mà; trước đây máy mình khi bấm số thì nó lại ra toàn chữ; mình xử lý như vậy thì đâu lại vào đấy. còn riêng máy của bạn thì mình không chắc lắm. ấn số 1 mà tắt máy thì rỏ ràng là có vấn đề đấy; bạn hãy thử mượn 1 bàn phím của bạn bè và gắn vô máy bạn; xem nó có bị như thế nữa không? nếu vẫn bình thường thì rỏ ràng bàn phím nhà bạn có vấn đề.

----------


## wetti

thay bàn phím mới đi bạn! sử dụng lâu ngày các phím bị chạm mạch rùi!

----------

